# what is your WIFE'S edc light??



## afraidofdark (Sep 21, 2007)

... or your husband's (for the CPFers of the fairer sex), or your girlfriend's/boyfriend's, mother's/father's, etc. 

There are some special folks on this board. But not as special as the people close to us, who put up with our ... hobby. And sometimes, the whole flashlight thing seems to rub off on those putter-uppers.

My wife now has an CR123 Cree P4 UltraFire C6 in chrome. It came in the mail recently and she said "It's so shiny! Is that for me?" Well, yes dear :laughing:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Sep 21, 2007)

The wife carries (reluctantly) a P1d-CE I bought her. 
Every now and then she comes home with a "I got to use my flashlight" story that warms my heart.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife has a Raw Ns with 3 pink trits.


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 21, 2007)

I gave my wife a P1 in the nylon carrier. It's been in her purse unused ever since. :sigh:


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 21, 2007)

The GF now has Rex light that she loves. 

I bought two thinking one was for my buddy but she thought it was sooo "cute" LOL


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 21, 2007)

i don't have a wife, but i think her EDC is her mobile phone. :laughing:


----------



## craigberesh (Sep 21, 2007)

p1


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 21, 2007)

Gave my mom a Photon II several years ago. She still has it, still going strong. I know she won't carry anything bigger.

Gave my dad a River Rock 2AAA LED model. He's been EDCing it for almost a year now. Also gave him a Made in China, No-name, 9-LED cluster light that runs on 3AAAs in a battery-carrier. (Mom has the same light by her bed, and he told me he really wanted the same model. So I bought him one). Also got him a Dorcy 1AAA LED light for his key-chain. Dad enjoys his retirement in Russia. I wanted to make sure his lights all run on the same type of battery.... same type of easily available battery. Good luck finding 123As even in the cities. 

Don't have a loving wife..... Then again, don't have one who hates me and would want half of my $$$ and flashlights in a divorce settlement. :thumbsup:


----------



## 700club (Sep 21, 2007)

Surefire E2e.


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 21, 2007)

My wifes EDC is:

Purse: Fenix P1 on car keychain. Photon II white on house car keys. Spyderco Hotaru with red LED on Car keys.

Also in purse: Kel-Tec PT3AT in pocket holster with spare magazine

Work Nurse Bag: 2 AAA Rock River, Brinkman 2 White LED and 1 red LEd headlamp, AAA SMJLED modded Minimag. 

Car: 5 C Cell maglight, Inova X0 

She has used the lights many timesand has been the envy of the other ladies at her work for them.


----------



## houtex (Sep 21, 2007)

Inova x1 and a Lighthound fauxton with V10 Glow added to it.She loves the fauxton.


----------



## Dinan (Sep 21, 2007)

My gf carries a Surefire E2D in her purse and on her keys a Photon Freedom, both given to her by me =)

She does like to show off her E2D to her friends sometimes though!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 21, 2007)

Have tried to convince my GF to carry some kind of light. No dice... untill she saw one of my 2AA pen light from LF. She said "I need one of those!" So she got it, have been carrying it in her purse ever since, and got to use it to!
Just now I forced a coin cell light on her keys, she didnt remove it, so now she is edcing two lights! Would have been cooler if she wnet for something more reliable, but atleas she got some light with her!


----------



## electromage (Sep 21, 2007)

My girlfriend carries a Fauxton on her keychain, and a Fenix L1P in her bag. I recently gave her an UltraFire B3, but I don't know if she carries it, she doesn't like twisties as much. I'll probably get her an E1L or something nicer soon.


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 21, 2007)

None. I tried to give her a Peak Matterhorn (1AAA) to carry on her keychain, but she says she has enough stuff on it already. Besides, she doesn't like twisties. Oh well, maybe she'll see reason now that she has to take a dog out late at night again (see here for the dog).


----------



## Groundhog66 (Sep 21, 2007)

I cannot get her to upgrade from the Chinese Arc AAA knock-off I gave her as a joke a while back. Wanted to get her a Ti Draco, but she declined.:shrug:

Tim


----------



## speederino (Sep 21, 2007)

My "missing" Fenix L1P was recently "found" in her purse.:ironic:


----------



## BIGIRON (Sep 21, 2007)

Arc AAA and Spydy Jester in purse or pocket and Photon II on keychain. KelTec P3AT and G2 when appropriate.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife thinks flashlights are too nerdy for her. Guess she'd be one using her cellphone screen to light her way out of a blackout (or hope I was with her and had my Fenix L0P or L2D with me.


----------



## dolbyyy (Sep 21, 2007)

I gave to my wife a P1D-CE asking her to EDC it but I always see the P1D on her nightstand. She mostly use it to light her legs while depilating :shakehead Sometimes I also have seen her using it to light the oven while cooking because the internal light of the oven probably burned. Last night she was cooking a pizza in the oven and every few minutes she was lighting the oven to see if the pizza was ready. I took my Borealis 1050 lumens and I sayed her: "Well it's ok, don't worry! Turn off the oven, I will finish to cook it!!!


----------



## greenLED (Sep 21, 2007)

An ArcAAA on her keychain. She seems reluctant to carry anything bigger/brighter.


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 21, 2007)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> My wife has a Raw Ns with 3 pink trits.


 
Strange my girl only appears to have two 

A Milky ML1 when I remind her she needs to take it places.


----------



## Coop (Sep 21, 2007)

My mom has a Garrity Micro Keychain Light on her keychain 
My dad has a Surefire L1 (old version) very generously given to him by a CPFer
My wife has a fauxton on her keys (she stole this one from me, I think it came with some lights I bought from Sigman) a hot pink solitaire (that traveled the world just to get to her) in her purse and a 3AAA 3W MDXL light she uses for other stuff.


----------



## billybright (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife has claimed my Chrome PD :mecry:-for the moment anyway


----------



## alanagnostic (Sep 21, 2007)

My girlfriend claimed for a long time that she didn't need to carry a light. Then I ordered a Surefire E2 Winelight. She really liked the color so I told her to put it in her purse...just in case. She hardly ever uses it but she said she feels better just knowing it's there. I also got her a G2 for her car....even let her pick the color (black).


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife's got a Surefire L4 with an E2D tailcap and an Eternalight Ergomarine. But she just doesn't use the L4 enough to make it worth having that much money sitting in her purse and since we need every cent right now I'm downgrading her, selling the L4 and giving her a DX EYJ 2 level Cree light that's probably even a bit better defense light (heavier and has teeth on it) and seems to be very good quality for a Chinese light. She was all for the idea as she wasn't happy that I spent that much on the L4 for her.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

Fenix LOP SE and a few coin cells on the keychain.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 21, 2007)

L0D-CE on keychain (running e2 lithium), and a photon-clone as a backup.


----------



## hank (Sep 21, 2007)

Arc AAA, white, with an Energizer lithium battery I check every now and then.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 21, 2007)

My fiancée always carries:
ARC AAA red led (generation three)
and an ARC AAAP.
Sometimes she also carries a Peak McKinley and/or a Fenix L0P.

My mom carries a Fenix E1 in her purse (which I consider a pretty ideal edc light: well regulated, sufficiently bright, simple, small and enough runtime)

Joris


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 21, 2007)

A plain ole L0P in her purse. All she wants is small, with a simple on/off. Rings a bell. :ironic:


----------



## Ritch (Sep 21, 2007)

I gave her an Arc-P, it's on her keychain. As for her that means maximal mechanical stress for the light, but it is sticking with minimal scratches.


----------



## Martin (Sep 21, 2007)

on the keyring, she carries an ARC AAA with the head gone and the battery lost !
In her purse is a SL Scorpion that she uses from time to time. It's overkill most of the time, but she explained that a strong light gives her confidence.
Before I became a flasholic, she carried a Brinkman 2AAA.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Sep 21, 2007)

coin cell keychain light for my wife. Tried to get her to carry the p1 that I gave her but it is now her nightstand light. You can lead them to water but...


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 21, 2007)

Wife and daughter both sporting LOD Reb 100 naturals at the moment.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Sep 21, 2007)

Arc LSH modded to 500ma/LuxIII Tbin/reflector/AR lens. I'm thinkin it's time to upgrade the led to a SSC-P4. 

zwf


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife,loves her D-MINI but it died,she is waiting for a new led module from Ricky.

Soon," please Ricky".


----------



## luigi (Sep 21, 2007)

Pink MiniMag and a Photon freedom with a pink case and white led. 
When traveling add a Petzl Zipka+.

Luigi


----------



## afraidofdark (Sep 21, 2007)

smokelaw1 said:


> Every now and then she comes home with a "I got to use my flashlight" story that warms my heart.



Ain't that the truth?? A true CPF spouse


----------



## Radio (Sep 21, 2007)

FF II


----------



## bestcounsel (Sep 21, 2007)

The wife has a photon 2 white led on here keychain. I have bought here a couple of them. They are great, she forgets that it is on her key chain. Once when the electricity went out in her parents house, they used her photon 2 to hit the breakers back on. That was the only light in the house! 

I also put a dorcy 1aaa and river rock .5 headlamp in her trunk for emergencies. Trunk lights use AAA lights.

I feel coin lights cant be beat for gifts for non/flashlight people...


----------



## mdocod (Sep 21, 2007)

LM301 most of the time, when she has room in the purse she is still in love with a blue colored 28LED 3xAAA china light, so she takes it along.


----------



## jayb79 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fenix LOD, it gets a pretty good workout and has held up very good.


----------



## Riddick (Sep 21, 2007)

my wife carries a X5, and uses it! :twothumbs


----------



## parnass (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife carries a fauxton on her keychain and Peak 1-LED Matterhorn on a neck lanyard which she uses daily.

A River Rock 2AA, Inova Radiant 2C, and Rayovac Industrial 2D ride in her car.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dad: Magcharger (Work)
Mom: Fenix L0D RB80 (Purse/Keys)
Girlfriend: Fenix L1T V2.0 RB80 (Purse/Keys)

They all get used to my suprise. :twothumbs


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 21, 2007)

my fiancee has a little single led light on her keyring, dont know what led it has in it, but it charges from a USB port
she also has a E1E body with Kl1 head on it in her handbag
and somewhere she has the little fauxton that came in the package from lighthound when i got my EDC 120p

she also has my Fenix L1p somewhere, its either in her car or her handbag


----------



## Pistolero (Sep 21, 2007)

As a starter/tester, I left a Minimag with the Niteize 1watt replacement bulb and the IQ switch. To my surprise, she's mentioned she's actually used it.

There's a Mag4d in her car and a Garrity 9LED somewhere in there too.

I'll probably upgrade her to a Fenix L1T 2.0 or something similar.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 22, 2007)

I gave my wife a Dorcy 1AAA a few years ago. She might have used it twice. A RR 2AAA rests unused in her car. Maybe if I put a Photon on her keychain she might actually use it. I think her EDC is really the light switch on the wall.

Geoff


----------



## Alpine (Sep 22, 2007)

Nothing fancy: a SF E2O. I also convinced her to carry a pair of spare batteries and a multitool, all of which she's been grateful for on a number of occasions. She's a keeper.


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 22, 2007)

Fenix P2D in handbag
Arc AAA on keyring.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 22, 2007)

A Fenix L0D attached to a red lanyard.


----------



## BGater (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife carries a Civictor V1 in her purse and a Photon on her key ring. Right after I got my Tiablo A9 she dropped it in her purse and said "oh my, this fits pretty good" . For once she got "the look" from me !


----------



## quokked (Sep 22, 2007)

All of my family carry Fauxtons, any other light is too big for them to carry. :ironic:


----------



## ViReN (Sep 22, 2007)

My Better Half carries and uses Peak LED Solutions 1 AAA (High Power, 3 LED) HA III Pocket Matterhorn (in Purse) and Peak LED Solutions 1 CR123 (High Power, 7 LED) HA III Pocket McKinley (in Purse) .... She likes them because Women are behind building these lights! She has high respect for Robyn and MJ

Photon Freedom Max from LRI is in her key chain. Occasionally, she also carries Seoul Modded Fenix L0P


----------



## ACMarina (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife has a sentimental solitaire on her keys (LED dropin to make it work better), a Minimag in her work bag (SMJ to make it better), and a Fenix L0P in her purse that she's never used that she got as an engagement present..


----------



## cac313 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ultrafire 602C SSC.

When I was forcing....er SHOWING her my new, shiny Fenix L0D-CE she said "Ooooo, I want one!"

Being skeptical I gave her the UF. So far it would appear to have sat in her purse. I _do_ have some sweet black magnesium split rings on the way so I'll see if she let's me put it on the keyring. Maybe I might have to swap out the Eneloop because she actually used it up. Can you imagine "Honey, I need a new battery in my flashlight thingy, those die pretty quickly". I tremble with anticipation at the thought. :sigh:


----------



## Galiphrey (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife carries an Inova Microlight on her keychain and a Fenix L2 in her purse. She likes the design of the L2--the way it looks.


----------



## McShawn (Sep 22, 2007)

my wife has an Arc LHS in her purse on a cord that is clipped to the outside to make it easier to find and a couple of photon knock offs on her key chains.
I had to put the Arc on a leash because i could never find it when i want to change the batteries, now its no problem.


----------



## Ousanas (Sep 22, 2007)

She's got my L1p, and a lighthound fauxton  

and my benchmade benchmite II, but that's for another thread.


----------



## da.gee (Sep 22, 2007)

LID-CE. Keeps it in her car, takes it out when necessary, also her traveling companion. She may find it disappearing occasionally if my L2D body ever gets here. I need to test it right?


----------



## DoubleDutch (Sep 22, 2007)

Photon clone on keyring.
PT Rage in purse, soon to be replaced (when the evenings get darker) by an EL DeCree.

Kees


----------



## big beam (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife got a L1D Q2 engraved with her name and birthday from the fenix store.She loves it.
DON


----------



## uh1c (Sep 22, 2007)

She lost a 6p, numerous photons, a Dorcy AAA and 2-3 minimags and others. She now has a Coast AA...if she hasn't lost that one yet.:shakehead
(How do you lose a photon, from your keyring, w/o losing the keys too.???)
UH1C


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2007)

uh1c said:


> She lost a 6p, numerous photons, a Dorcy AAA and 2-3 minimags and others. She now has a Coast AA...if she hasn't lost that one yet.:shakehead
> (How do you lose a photon, from your keyring, w/o losing the keys too.???)
> UH1C


 
Maybe she's selling them off for the $$$.


----------



## uh1c (Sep 22, 2007)

More likely she is giving them away to anyone who says "Hey, that's cool" .
Soon it's only going to be Dorcy 2xaa for her, in 'interesting' colors.
UH1C


----------



## Kraid (Sep 23, 2007)

L0D CE on her keychain!


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2007)

Wife: SF E2D, AAA Arc, Photon

Daughter/Cheerleader: SF 6P, Camo AA Mini Mag (Teen's love Camo.)


----------



## jumpstat (Sep 23, 2007)

Dad - Inova X1 Gen 2 with reflector.
Wife - SF E1L Lux TIR


----------



## Daekar (Sep 23, 2007)

my g/f carries an Arc AAA-P on her keychain and a G2 in her purse. I'm not sure how often they get used, but I think the Arc sees more action then the G2. I'm just happy she has them, just in case.


----------



## morituri (Sep 23, 2007)

My wife has a Lighthound fauxton.


----------



## darkninja67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ultrafire C3 for the girlfriend in her purse


----------



## Max Brightness (Sep 23, 2007)

My wife carries a Fenix L2P and on her keyring a pig light from Dealxtreme that has 2 LEDs for the Nostrils. She really likes this light. I have to say it is quite bright.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1138


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 23, 2007)

Fenix L1D and [email protected] 1 AAA Solitaire


----------



## Beer (Sep 23, 2007)

X5 in her purse.... coin cell on her keys


She tries to fight me about them, but she has had to use them in the past and has stoped complianing so much.


----------



## nightshade (Sep 23, 2007)

On her keys: Arc AAA-P
Purse: Brass FireFly III


----------



## KoiSG (Sep 23, 2007)

A Fenix E0 in her purse.


----------



## MikeSalt (Sep 24, 2007)

My girlfriend has a Fenix L0D-CE that I bought for her. She loves this flashlight and loves showing it off to her friends. 50 lumens is MORE than enough to seriously impress non-flashaholics. She likes to use the strobe when getting ready for a night out.


----------



## datiLED (Sep 24, 2007)

Currently, my wife has an Inova Microlight on her keychain. She has expressed an interest in my Arc AAA-P. I may need to pick one up for her from the B/S/T.


----------



## nmanchin (Sep 24, 2007)

g/f has a black LOP on her keys and a terralux AA mag with lithium primaries in her car. she also has Pelican super saberlite in her company car because it has to meet the MSHA etc. ratings as she's in natural gas fields using it.


----------



## LightJaguar (Sep 25, 2007)

My GF has an L2D CE I gave her after she saw the one I got for myself. I gave a Dexlight X1 to my best buddy and now his sister wants a flashlight too. I met a girl not too long ago and she was impressed by my Dexlight X1, she mentioned that she was interested in one. Now my mom recently asked for flashlight. I gave my bro a few lights I had no use for anymore. Oh yea and my GF's sisters are also interested in some flashlights. 
This hobby is becoming way too expensive.


----------



## crocodilo (Sep 25, 2007)

I managed to put a Vic Classic Alox SD and an Arc-P on my wife's keyring, plus a fauxton and a small paracord fob with her car key.


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 25, 2007)

I put a Photon on Mrs. Powernoodle's keys, a LM Squirt in her purse, and a Streamlight 4AA Propolymer Lux, pepper spray, and a multi-tool in her car.

right on


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2007)

My GF sometimes carries her own 6P in her purse but seems to use the Nuwai AA clickie from Target the most often. She also has an Inova microlight attached to her keys.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Sep 26, 2007)

The wifey keeps a Ti PD Mule in her purse and a 2D Mag with an LED drop-in in the car.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Sep 26, 2007)

Arc AAA and Streamlight Propolymer LED at work.


----------



## WTH (Sep 26, 2007)

Inova X5.


----------



## gadgetnerd (Sep 26, 2007)

L0D-CE on her keyring.

My 17 month old daughter's EDC is whatever light of mine she can get her hands on.


----------



## Lightwave (Sep 27, 2007)

Keychain: Inova microlight clone modded with brighter LED
Purse: Nuwai .5w 1AAA - anything bigger wouldn't fit
Car glovebox: minimag with SMJLED for long runtime
Trunk: 3d Mag

She's actually used the keychain and purse lights.


----------



## schiesz (Sep 27, 2007)

My wife carries a E1e Winelight in the purse. She has actually used it a few times, although it might only be when we go camping.

schiesz


----------



## wmirag (Sep 27, 2007)

A Photon Freedom. She actually uses it a fair bit and has impressed the other moms on dark ladies-night-out and back-to-school nights.

W.


----------



## soffiler (Sep 27, 2007)

EDC: Arc AAA-P on the keyring gets used frequently. Nuwai X-1 in the purse seems to be mostly out-of-sight, out-of-mind.

At home, both the 3D Mag's with MagLED dropins are considered "hers" as well.

When she really feels a need for light (such as, when taking care of the horses at her friend's farm and something goes "bump" in the night) she likes my Seoul P4-modded Coast Focusing Lenser. I may have to give her one of her own for Christmas.


----------



## Siskik (Sep 27, 2007)

My wife says there's no need, even though we live in rattlesnake infested rural North Florida. I dismantled our car's interior light and the trunk light, telling her I'm trying to save the bulb life. She carries the G2 now. 

She loves it. :naughty:


----------



## greenLED (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, got tired of tuning her modded ArcAAA. I just bought her one of these. I'll see how that goes and get her something larger & brighter.


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 27, 2007)

uh1c said:


> More likely she is giving them away to anyone who says "Hey, that's cool" .
> Soon it's only going to be Dorcy 2xaa for her, in 'interesting' colors.
> UH1C



Type for a case of Gel Brights!


----------



## SureF1reFan (Oct 4, 2007)

The Wifey has a E1E. _ just love's it when I don't :gasp: have one on me... and she gets to pull it out and say's -'use mine'


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 4, 2007)

Currently she has a JetBeam MKIIX and a Spyderco Ladybug.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 4, 2007)

greenLED said:


> OK, got tired of tuning her modded ArcAAA. I just bought her one of these. I'll see how that goes and get her something larger & brighter.


It's official - she loved that red L0D. First she liked the color, then she saw how much brighter than her old light it was, and _then _I showed her the multiple modes... I think I may have a closet flashaholic spouse.  

Her old ArcAAA is in my mod bin now (again).


----------



## uh1c (Oct 4, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> Type for a case of Gel Brights!



WOW, $0.99 for 3, I like it.:twothumbs


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife only manages a Photon Microlight - which she likes and uses every so often. She does not see the needs since I usually have a light on me (or two...).


----------



## Fallingwater (Oct 4, 2007)

My girlfriend has a cheap Photon clone that she uses every now and then. She has no use for anything more powerful.


----------



## Ozniot (Oct 6, 2007)

My wife carries a P1-CE in her purse, chosen for being cute. Under her pillow she keeps our E2L CREE. When not doing pillow time the E2L with F04 diffuser makes a nice walking light.


----------



## :)> (Oct 6, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say it, but mine carries a Photon Clone that I got for free from Lighthound with one of my many orders from them.

I am going to try and replace it with my Arc AAA-P as soon as I get the new Arc AAA-P w/the DS LED.

If she balks at the Arc then I will have to replace her Photon Clone with a Photon Freedom... but just because I am now ashamed that I have not done a better job of getting her a quality light.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Oct 6, 2007)

Mum carries a SF G2 with 2 spare CR123A's in her purse after the car she was driving impacted into a landslide on the road (in the dark, rain, & on a highway).

And just need to get a 4 D to 6V battery caddy for her lantern in the car & she will be set.


----------



## da.gee (Oct 7, 2007)

I got my wife an L1D-CE but it seems she likes one of the ARC AAA-Ps I've been acquiring lately. That went immediately on her key chain where she gladly showed it off. The L1D sits in her glovebox. At least she has a backup along with the pig light with the LED nose.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 7, 2007)

my ex would always have a blue photon with her. that was it. my next prospective chica i doubt will even carry that.


----------



## arty (Oct 7, 2007)

She got my Peak Pacific CR2 in HA in an AW leather case (from Lighthound). She learned the limits of cellphones after a power failure at work.


----------



## Fallingwater (Oct 7, 2007)

:)> said:


> I am embarrassed to say it, but mine carries a Photon Clone that I got for free from Lighthound with one of my many orders from them.
> 
> I am going to try and replace it with my Arc AAA-P as soon as I get the new Arc AAA-P w/the DS LED


I dunno man, I had no luck in convincing mine to get something better. She said her photon clone is perfectly ok and she doesn't need anything else. Oh well.


----------



## Well-Lit (Oct 7, 2007)

When I first got a few of the then "new" HDS EDC's, I showed them to my wife and how they worked. She immediately said she wanted one and promptly gave me back the E1e she had in her purse. I gave her a Basic 42XR. She requested a lanyard and she was good to go. Now every Sunday night, like clock work, she hands me her EDC for charging. When she goes out, it's in her purse. At home it's on her nightstand. On a side note: I have NOT shown her my 120P!

Best Regards:
Bob


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 7, 2007)

All my wife has right now is an Inova Microlight on her keychain. I have a P2D with CR123 body that I'm rebuilding which will go in her purse.


----------



## sledhead (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife had a G2 till she gve it to her Mom. I think I am going to get her a new JETbeam C-LE V2 for her EDC.


----------



## NutSAK (Oct 7, 2007)

Fenix LOP-SE. She always tells me when she gets a chance to use it.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 7, 2007)

wife? :thinking: that would mean no money for flashlights, truck stuff or beer.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 14, 2007)

Peak Matterhorn 3 snow LED light (single AAA) 
Just replaced the alkaline in it today, the light was getting very dim from the almost completely depleted battery. It has been on her keychain a few years but always works. She has no desire for a multiple-output light or anything larger or more powerful. 
Alkaline AAA suit her better than lithium AAA, the very long tail of light from the alkies work best for her.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife carries a Fenix P1(natural) that I gave her in her purse but I don't think she has ever used it.She does use the cheap keychain light attached to the zipper on her purse or the one on her keyring.

At least around the house she uses a number of lights.X5 Blue, said she needs it to check on the kids(she actually said need !).She also likes the Dorcy Super 1watt she confiscated and a Pak-Lite basic that I gave her.


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 15, 2007)

Sig-O doesn't like flashlights like I do...In fact she barely tolerates my love of them. So she doesn't carry one.

She does sleep with a maglite in the bedroom. Provides light in the dark and she can whack an inturder over the head with it...Personally I would just shoot them, but whatever.


----------



## JNieporte (May 1, 2011)

Mrs JNieporte EDCs a blue ITP EOS A3 Upgraded.


----------



## MWClint (May 1, 2011)

Wife's got an L0D on her keys since mid 08. Her light is more beat up than any I own and it still works great.


----------



## think2x (May 1, 2011)

WOW, I didn't know a thread like this existed! My wife carries an ITP A3 STAINLESS STEEL on her keys and loves showing it off and telling everyone about my light collection. Who would have thought it?


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 1, 2011)

My wife has a Maratac AAA in her purse and I just bought a V10R Ti and pretty much gave it to my wife. She carries it when she goes out and uses it around the house at night.


----------



## bodhran (May 1, 2011)

Klarus ST10. She was looking over my shoulder while I was reading a review and for the first time said, I want that one. Ever since she got that one, she's taken more of an interest in my lights.


----------



## dajab77 (May 1, 2011)

My wife likes the 4 Sevens Q mini 123 XML edition.


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2011)

She refuses to use any other light, she likes the L1P, she has a special E01 on her keys and this is not all she carries.


----------



## shado (May 2, 2011)

My wife has several lights to match her purses. She carries a Macs Custom's Purple Tri-EDC the most 







She has a Gavina XM-L on the way with six pink trits, and purse to match :devil:


----------



## Jackasper (May 2, 2011)

*Led Lenser P5*. She absolutely loves it...


----------



## jhc37013 (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> She refuses to use any other light, she likes the L1P, she has a special E01 on her keys and this is not all she carries.


 
My wife is similar she carries a P2D in her purse and refuses anything else and she also has a E05 R2 on her keychain and lately she uses the E05 way more than the P2D. I'd say she is a E05 fan girl because even though she won't admit it she loves any chance she can get to use it, she try's to play it off but I think she is slowly turning into a flashaholic, I notice every now and then her paying more attention to the lights I use how they function and how bright they are.


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> My wife is similar she carries a P2D in her purse and refuses anything else and she also has a E05 R2 on her keychain and lately she uses the E05 way more than the P2D. I'd say she is a E05 fan girl because even though she won't admit it she loves any chance she can get to use it, she try's to play it off but I think she is slowly turning into a flashaholic, I notice every now and then her paying more attention to the lights I use how they function and how bright they are.


 
LOL where my wife works they issued cheap plastic incan lights for safety, well the first time the power went out and they all lit up their el cheapos they were in shock over the output and beam of my wifes L1P, the call her flashlight girl now. 

I just have to convince her to carry a Turbo X now.


----------



## RepProdigious (May 2, 2011)

His and hers:






I also carry other lights from time to time but the Quark is the one light that ends in my pocket most of the time.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> LOL where my wife works they issued cheap plastic incan lights for safety, well the first time the power went out and they all lit up their el cheapos they were in shock over the output and beam of my wifes L1P, the call her flashlight girl now.
> 
> I just have to convince her to carry a Turbo X now.



Ha good stuff  

I think what really did it for the wife as far as getting her hooked was a story she told me after coming home from a outdoor concert. She told me afterwards that the concert was held at night out in a large field and her and her friends had to walk to their vehicles a couple hundred yards away. She told me a polite sherrifs deputy busted out his light to help show the way but she told him she had a light but thanks.

She said when she turned her P2D on his light literally disappeared within her beam and the deputy said "oh wow you do have a light don't you" and many people even strangers gathered behind as they walked out of the dark field. She was proud and I was surprised but she did have another comment, she asked me if something might be wrong with the light because it got really hot.

I asked how long it was on and she said about 20 minutes, I asked what output level did you have it on, she replied what do you mean output modes? lol I said babe don't you remember I told you I would set it to high "tight bezel" so you don't have to but twist it when it gets hot? She said eh yeh maybe I remember something about that. 

She has a little trouble twisting the P2D to high or low and it is a little difficult and from then on I tried to slip a LD10 into her purse but she would not have it, she is the sentimental type and ever since that night in the field she won't let me talk her into carrying a different light so now it's my mission to find her a different light she will use and how I'm going to change her mind.


----------



## maskman (May 2, 2011)

This is an excellant thread revival IMO. It's interesting to hear what the ladies are packing these days and gives me some ideas if I were gift shopping.

Mrs. maskman marches to her own drummer. She doesn't carry a light to work that I'm aware of, but at night she comes out of the closet. She carries a Fenix MC10 in her pocket around the house as ENC (everynight carry). She uses it often too. I've seen her set it up on the counter to illuminate "whatever" while she worked on it. She scans the pasture from our patio and I've seen her illuminate the shadows while she searched through dresser drawers. Occassionally, she flashes me from behind while I set at my desk in the office; trying to be cute I suppose.  At bedtime she sets it on her nightstand. I've never asked if she uses it for finding her way to the toilet.


----------



## kelmo (May 2, 2011)

Arc AAA or an Ion.


----------



## JS_280 (May 2, 2011)

Titanium and Black Preon 2 in purse

Innova Microlight on her keys


----------



## CR123 (May 2, 2011)

Got my GF a single-cell Quark 123 along with my own first LED lights, from 4Sevens; it goes everywhere in her shoulder bag, and she loves it. That little thing also blew away the cheap flashlights her company used for fieldwork, so when I "needed" a new TurboX too I picked up a second one for her as a full-sized(!) work model. She's no techie, but appreciates a seriously bright light when needed. As I think most people do, so these should catch on...


----------



## Forward_clicky (May 2, 2011)

My wife has one of those Battery Junction coin lights and a Streamlight polytac in her car.
I dont think she sees things the same as I do when it comes to EDC.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 2, 2011)

My mother carries A Preon 1 Black on her keys.


----------



## Viper715 (May 3, 2011)

My wife carries a Streamlight polytac LEd in her purse and a 4Sevens mini AA in her pocket. Both gifts she never though she needed them until she had them. 

My dad carries a Surefire L1 latest generation and a River Rock AA. He prefers the River Rock. Also a set of 3.0v RCR and charger for the L1

My best friend I have given a Surefire 6P with high CRI drop in, Fenix LOD Ce and a Akoray 106 I think and a set of RCR123 batteries and charger. 

Oh and got the father in law a 4Sevens Quark 123 tactical R5 with clip for Christmas and he carries a generic 2 AA LED I think labeled as Cabelas but have seen the same light as Raovac and others. 

Best Regard,
Eric


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 3, 2011)

My wife's favorite EDC is still the INOVA X1 *Gen 1*. Fortunately, I still have enough new ones that she will be able to continue carrying one for years to come.


----------



## Ishango (May 3, 2011)

My girlfriend carries a eGear Pico on her purse (attached to a zipper) and a E01 on her keychain. She isn't into lights, but she likes my Quark Mini 123 S2 and SC51w because they're bright and the beam of the sc51w is nicer. I might buy her a Mini 123 in the near future.


----------



## skillet (May 3, 2011)

Mrs. Skillet carries an E1e in the satchel/bugout/overnight/duffel purse and keeps a ArcAAA hanging on the bedpost.. Uses the Arc every night....


----------



## radioactive_man (May 3, 2011)

My GF carries a Fenix LD01 on her keychain.


----------



## azzid (May 3, 2011)

My wife carries a sc60 and a petzl tikka+2 inside her bag/purse most of the time. I told her that the sc51 would be more easy to edc but she wanted the runtime and output of the sc60, a non flashaholic who likes lots of lumens haha.


----------



## glockxj (May 3, 2011)

Pink Preon 1 on her keys


----------



## geisto (May 3, 2011)

Photon Microlight...anything more is either too big or too heavy. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 3, 2011)

Seriously guys....How bout some pics with the light being worn....say on a chain around the neck...Kinda like this!...


----------



## Beamhead (May 3, 2011)

You go first DaFab.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (May 4, 2011)

Fenix LD15 on her keychain.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 4, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> You go first DaFab.


 

No wife or girlfriend for me....guess I'm not a very attractive person.
BUT, I have a lot of friends that are girls who have recieved flashlights from me as gifts.
I'll see what I can do about getting them to let me take a few pics...:thumbsup:

EDIT: I just got the go ahead from one of them so far...Picture coming tomorrow....I'll do my best to keep it tasteful


----------



## cubegleamer (May 5, 2011)

My wife's keychain was a clusterf#*k. I got tired of seeing it laying around like a tangled mess with 8 split rings, a jumble of old keys that are forgotten and useless and a bunch of store membership cards we never use. Last week I got her a Fenix LD01 and a Swiss Army "Signature" knife then I arranged her keys for her on 1 split ring. She really likes the Fenix LD01. Now she has her eye on my Jetbeam BC10.


----------



## Mike D (May 5, 2011)

My wife actually likes flashlights, especially the ones with the pointy ends, she has two e2dl's, one for purse and other for her suburban. She also has a Fenix Ta30 on the nightstand along with an e2e winelight, but her most used light by far is an old incendio, I have no idea why she likes it so much.


----------



## choombak (May 5, 2011)

Wife - Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn 1-LED pocket style in HAIII Al (purse carry)
Daughter (4 yr.) - Safe-Light Star white-LED, orange body on the lanyard
Mother - Fenix E01 black (purse carry)
Father - 4Sevens mini-AA neutral (pocket carry)
Sister - Fenix E01 blue (purse carry)


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 9, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> You go first DaFab.


 
As per your request....:thumbsup:

My friend with her ITP A3....She LOVES it!


----------



## Duglum (May 9, 2011)

She's all naked! The Flashlight i mean, what where you thinking. :naughty:


----------



## Nicrod (May 27, 2011)

A purple fenix e01 w/lithium primary.


----------



## Beamhead (May 28, 2011)

LOL, DaFab nice pic.:naughty: Uh is her left hand holding something up?


----------



## ninemm (May 28, 2011)

My wife's EDC is a Surefire T1A that she has on her keyring. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldways (May 28, 2011)

Milky L1


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH (May 29, 2011)

My wife's EDC is the Fenix LD15


----------



## Vortus (May 30, 2011)

Her lights
Purse/EDC-P1D with a leef body, red trit on tail
Keychain-ITP A3
If traveling late, or in bad weather she also carries her ET T20C2 with the XML HO module, also her goto/bedstand light.
Jeep-Red 2D mag with a malkoff, the color matches her Jeep
House-elektrolumen b-ng, her big silver bad guy blinder beater upper

She deals with her own battery monitoring, charging etc. Also does mine now too.


----------



## alexinsley (May 30, 2011)

My Girlfriend has a Uni-lite UK176 www.uni-lite.com only cost £15 and has 60 Lumens of power using an XP-C Led running just 1 x AA battery. I heard a fair number of scottish police are now using these as well. Comes complete with pouch here is the link if you are interested. 

http://www.uni-lite.com/led-flashlights/uk-176-led-flash-lite/

It was a toss up between that and there UK145 which is a 20 lumen keyring torch but thought 60 lumens she won't need anymore than that. She can also use that for looking after her horses as well. 

Uni-lite have some great products actually. I have just bought a PS-H5 motion sensor headlight (wave your hand on/off to activate) for myself and amazed by how much brighter this is than the LED Lenser H7, and they are roughly the same Lumen output. It feels generally a lot better built, and it also comes with 3m reflective strips and some new rubberised head bands which i have never seen before on any headlight. Stops it slipping off helmets or your head. It also has a emergency light on the battery pack. Really good items both of them would deffo recommend these products.


----------



## Knuckles (May 30, 2011)

Once I got into this hobby I gave my wife a Streamlight PolyTac LED in tan. She liked it and astarted calling it "hers."

Well a few months go by and she has taken hostage one of my favorite lights, a 4-flats-square-bodied A2 Aviator.:thumbsup:

So I had to buy me another 4-flats A2.

My wife's current EDC lineup consists of purse, cell, phone, SureFire A2, and a Bulgarian Makarov 9x18mm handgun.


----------



## Lumenocitor (May 30, 2011)

I just recently purchased a 4sevens Preon 1 for my wife, she loves it! I'm beginning to warm up to it myself, i just wish it was a little brighter. I have considered running a 10440 in it but i'm not sure if it can handle it. Has anybody tried this? If so what kind of results did you get?

Thanks


----------



## Beast (May 31, 2011)

A battery Junction key light. She said it was bright enough. She did not want my Stainless AA Maratac.


----------



## tolkaze (May 31, 2011)

I have been trying to get her to carry a light for a long time, and I was going to get her a girly coloured light, but she didn't want that.

I didn't want her carrying around an unreliable light, so of the lights she carries now, she has a Fenix eo1 in black, a HDS EDC Hi Cri, and a maglite with a TLE-300 in the car as her baton light. soon to be replaced with my TK30 so I don't have to run alkalines in it. 

damn, she carries as good as I do


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 31, 2011)

~

4 standard ITP A3's (AAA) ALL DIED on her .................

So now she carries a Quark Mini AA ..... and prefers IT .......

cause it ........ so far is still working , after 3 months .

~


----------



## Samy (May 31, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> 4 standard ITP A3's (AAA) ALL DIED on her .................
> 
> ...



My wife also carries a Quark 1xAA. It works when you need it. 

cheers


----------



## aldagoods (May 31, 2011)

Nitecore Extreme R2. Loves it. Beat the heck outta it. But, not technically my wife. Just tells me everything I should be doing however.....


----------



## blah9 (May 31, 2011)

My wife carries her Fenix LD01 all the time.


----------



## john-paul (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife carries a 4Sevens Mini CR2 and a pink Streamlight Nano.


----------



## HIDblue (Jun 1, 2011)

My Jetbeam BK135A...which I only got to use for about 5 minutes before it landed in her purse...forever...


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Jun 1, 2011)

tolkaze said:


> I have been trying to get her to carry a light for a long time, and I was going to get her a girly coloured light, but she didn't want that.


 
Good for her! The girly thing is overrated.......


----------



## sappyg (Jun 2, 2011)

she's all about that fenix P2D. on the other hand my daughter has taken up with my G2 w/ a P90 LA and my fenix TK 20. haven't seen them in weeks now.


----------



## DanTSX (Jun 2, 2011)

EarLy quark mini cr123


I'm sure you guys can relate, but there have been a few times where she was the only one in the crowd to have anything brighter than a cellphone for illumination when it went dark.


I'm also thinking of sticking a G2L in her glovebox


----------



## Gusso (Jun 2, 2011)

my girl has a mxdl 3w 1aaa in the handbag does the job for $3.


----------



## computernut (Jun 3, 2011)

My fiancee has a Leatherman S2 that I gave her. She keeps it in her purse with an Energizer AAA Lithium in it.


----------



## grokdesigns (Jun 3, 2011)

My wife keeps an Inova X5 in the car...I don't think she's ever used it!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 5, 2011)

My wife has a Fenix E01 in her purse. She used to carry a NiteCore EZAA, but it got lost when I tried to mail it back to NC for lens replacement. The Icon Rogue 1 on her bedside table gets used basically every day, but not carried. There used to be a Brinkmann Maxfire LX in her car with a Pila LED drop-in, but that was stolen one night. She also confiscated mt JETBeam BC10 but it only made it as far as the desk.


----------



## Track Terror (Jun 5, 2011)

glockxj said:


> Pink Preon 1 on her keys


 Same with my wife. Her only request was a pink one and this is as close as I could get, even though it's really red. With the amount of lights being bought for wives, girlfriends, moms, daughters I think all the manufacturers are really missing the boat by not making a small, pink flashlight with a simple ui.

Every pink flashlight I have found is basically junk. She actually uses it quite a bit because the cool white light makes it easy to see the difference between black and dark blue when looking at clothes in the closet.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 5, 2011)

E01, Gold.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

A Torch World key light and around the house, a Jet 111M. R2 - The console or door pocket of the wagon has a Fenix TK11 XP-G; she loves it, "...plenty of light!", I hate it! It has the ugliest brown donut hole I've ever seen. It does have plenty of light, though. :shakehead


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Jun 5, 2011)

For now mine uses her iPhone 4. But I think she'll end up with a preon revo soon.


----------



## sappyg (Jun 5, 2011)

Track Terror said:


> With the amount of lights being bought for wives, girlfriends, moms, daughters I think all the manufacturers are really missing the boat by not making a small, pink flashlight with a simple ui.


 
true that. i wish i could find a good pink light for my daughter so i could get my tk20 back. she would love it. it needs to be about the size of a chapstik plus, she would stop raiding my stash of man lights.


----------



## Whacky (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't have a wife, but one of my girlfriends uses a mini-pig.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrs. DM51's personal EDC:


----------



## nanomu (Jun 28, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Mrs. DM51's personal EDC:


 
Looks like a "Rechargeable Fire on a Stick"!


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 28, 2011)

My fiancee carries a Ti quark mini AA that I won off 4Sevens facebook page.


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 28, 2011)

Whacky said:


> *one *of my girlfriends uses a mini-pig.


 If I were you, I'd be careful about mentioning multiple girlfriends on a public forum...

My wife uses a 3D Mag (that I bought her about 15 years ago, and had it engraved with a soppy message), but for EDC it's a Mag Solitaire (that I bought her an LED upgrade for) and a Fenix E01 (that I bought her). Hmmm, do you spot a theme here?


----------



## EvilOlivE (Jun 28, 2011)

I gave my wife a Photon Micro II and she loves it for how small it is. The smaller the better it fits on her giant ball of junk she calls a keychain haha.


----------



## r_x (Jun 28, 2011)

My wife has a HDS Clicky 170 clipped to her purse.


----------



## ohio-roadking (Jun 28, 2011)

Ordered her a Maratac AAA Natural Hard Anodized ..should be here this week...never know i might like and end up ordering another..

http://www.countycomm.com/aaa.html


----------



## flashmenow (Jun 28, 2011)

Currenly my wife is using a Red Xeno E03 XM-L


----------



## geezer (Jun 28, 2011)

Quark Mini 123


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 29, 2011)

My wife has an Inova microlight on her keychain right now, but I showed her the Fenix E01 color options, and she thought the purple body looked nice, so she's getting an upgrade soon  Let's just see if she lets it stay on her keychain...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 29, 2011)

A Fenix LOD Q4 on her keychain. This is the older version of the LD01. I'd love to buy her something new, but she might get mad at me. She loves the LOD. I run it on an Energizer Lithium battery. I tested how much life was left in her battery recently to see if she'd been using it. The battery tester read 80% left.....so it's gotten some recent use.


----------



## Viper715 (Jun 29, 2011)

Earlier someone mentioned they should make items in pink and that he got his wife a red preon. Well they make it in pink but it's an exclusive at only one website 

http://www.firearmsprostore.com/pfipinkbreastcancerresearchfundraiser.aspx

That links to all the pink gear including the pink preon.


----------



## notrefined (Jun 29, 2011)

waiting on the arrival of a high CRI brass Eiger for the purse...just put a Mag3C with high CRI malkoff (loaded with CR123A in a holder/spacer) in the door pocket, SF G3 with malkoff M61HCRILL in the glove box, and M6 with MN21 in the rear storage compartment of her Durango. 

Planning on a new carhartt jacket for her come winter...thinking that'll come with an E2e/LF IMR-E2 for the inside pocket

(spyderco Kiwi in the purse, bark river woodland special proto in the Durango, spyderco Native for the carhartt)

((Zippo, CC peanut lighter and UCO matches, CC peanut))

my girl is more important to me than myself, and I make sure she gets the first/best of everything


----------



## acrosteve (Jun 29, 2011)

Right now, nothing notable, but I did just order a Klarus MI X6 that I may pass on to her if she likes it.

I would be perfect for a key chain.


----------



## someguy4747 (Jul 2, 2011)

My girlfriend carries a quark mini cr2 on her keychain. I don't think it gets too much use. I hadn't really thought of trying to get her to carry a bigger light in her purse. I think she would like something like an e2dl.


----------



## tam17 (Jul 2, 2011)

My wife carries black Fenix E01 with her car keys (I couldn't find a pink one locally, so I got her a nice pink carabiner). Had to buy it when she discovered my brand new LD01...

I don't think she has used it once, but Eneloop battery is regularly checked and charged :naughty:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## afraidofdark (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm glad this thread kicked back up again. There's two things that jump out at me, we're a generous lot and we like to share our hobby  Also you gotta love those stories about how each time your wife uses the light you gave her, she tells you about it.

Mrs. Afraidofdark graduated from her chrome Ultrafire to a Nitecore EZ CR2 warm. Then she took also my L1 for her field bag (architect, for site visits). Her co-workers call her L1 "The Sun" and borrow it from her all the time.


----------



## AEHaas (Jul 8, 2011)

Titanium Innovations Illuminati AAA 115 lumen light. We use these on ALL out keychains.

aehaas


----------



## Fatso (Jul 8, 2011)

I carry a Fenix LD01 SS older version and my husband always has his L0D Q4 or LD10 Q5 on him. He actually has Three lights in his Maxpedition Jumbo at all times.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 10, 2011)

flashmenow said:


> Currenly my wife is using a Red Xeno E03 XM-L


 
+1, if size is not an issue then I would recommend this light


----------



## ericjohn (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife has a 2AAA Blue Mini Maglite, she has had it since 2007. I gave it to her because the model was started in 1987, and we were both born in 1987. My mom has a pink Maglite Solitare (the breast cancer awareness one) My sister has a Pink 2AA Mini Maglite. I gave my brother a black 2AA Mini Maglite for serving in my wedding over a year ago, but he has yet to open it. I gave my best friend a 2AA Camo Mini Maglite for Christmas one year.

I like Maglites alot, because they are as durable as any tactical flashlight, but still in my price range.


----------

